# 4E version of To Slay A Dragon



## danir (Jan 14, 2014)

Hello,
One of the stretch goals for TSAD was a 4E version of the adventure - I looked for it and didn't find it.. where is it? Was it release at all?
(looking for an adventure for a new game)


----------



## Morrus (Jan 14, 2014)

It's not done yet! I hope to get the 4E manuscript very soon though.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 2, 2017)

Considering that "very soon" was three years ago, can we assume that this project was cancelled?


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 27, 2017)

I suppose that silence is a good confirmation also...


----------



## Morrus (Jan 27, 2017)

Sorry, I didn't see this! It was cancelled a couple of years ago due to lack of interest.


----------

